# Harbinger of Sorrow... take the carbs away...



## cornfed (Feb 27, 2003)

New name... needed a damn new name LOL.

cut will continue for a few weeks... like 6-7weeks   ... but only 3 more until spring break  ... oh, well... 13.5% ain't exactly a tub of lard state.   still would like it to be closer to 8%
Oh, well... I think I'm gonna add in 2 HI cardio sessions/wk ... and then stop after 3wks of it as I'll be starting on some FB supps by/b4 then and cut the cardio to 1 or 0/wk.  Keep cals same and macros as well...

190-1 @ 13.5% BF and this calorie deficit ain't doin' much...
but I'll hold out hope since I don't wanna go any less ... I'm already down to 2100 kcals  

PCF:
60/25/15 ish

keeping post WO carbs and taking in a 'lil more milk throughout the day... in my coffee addiction (LOL, I'm literally taking in 30-35 shots of espresso/day w/ zero jitters or elevated rhr)

split will remain the same, though I might take it a 'lil differently

currently it's a 4day split over 4 days... I may go for a 4day split over 5 days...

M- chest/bi
T- delts/traps/hams
W- quad/calves
Th- off
F- back (minus my usual tricep WO)
S- Chest/bi
Su- off

M- delts/traps/hams ...

basically doin' 5d/wk of a 4day split, now assymetrically.

It's a thought... 

any opinions?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 4, 2003)

Eh, bdy wt has fluctuated b/w 187.5 and 189 over the past 3 days... but my strength's on the way up again  ... I know I always say that poundage doesn't mean dick, but it is an added perk 

Back on Sat... strength up a 'lil
Chest/bis... up 20lbs on incline, and up a 'lil on bis


----------



## lina (Mar 4, 2003)

My comment: that's a heck of a lot of strong coffee!   The problem with that is if you accidentally miss your shots you will have a splittin' headache!  Why so much caffeine?

Do you carb up?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 5, 2003)

Forced immunization to it's effects LOL 

it doesn't keep me up or give me jitters 
just started out low and drak as I pleased I guess... I'm starting to believe that my body has ttrouble metabolizing alcohol and caffeine as well as developing quick/high tolerances to a # of substances.  Just a theory... but sodium usinate does nothing for me anymore either 

Tues:
Delts went about as average...
presses@ 170 for 10, 190 for 8, 210 for 6, 170 for 8
iso-lat/delt raises- @ 20 for 7 sets of 8-10 
flyes- 112.5 for 12, 125 for 10, 137.5 for 10, 150 for 8, 162.5 for 6

wt is fluctuating like mad


----------



## cornfed (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Do you carb up?


Ummm... haven't in a week and won't for another week (h2o ret)... but I'm keeping the post W/O carbs.  and I've compressed my w/o this week for travelling as fri is my 1st day of spring break ... but training will continue through the madness


----------



## cornfed (Mar 6, 2003)

awww... shit, had some carbs last night and I'm feelin like shit 
btw, carb solution bars are pretty damn good   no gag reflex even


----------



## cornfed (Mar 6, 2003)

Fuqqing carb-guilt


----------



## Pepper (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey, Cornfed,

Could you post a sample day of your diet?

I am having difficulting getting my fat that low, esp. with the flax added to shakes specifically to add fat. I would like to see how you eat to stay close to PCF 60/25/15


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Cornfed, nice journal.  Thats friggin crazy how much caffiene you take in a day.  Do you think thermo's will even do anything to you with all that daily caffiene?

Also, why keep the fat so low?  Haven't you heard, higher fat=higher test levels


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2003)

Why aren't you carbing up for 2 straight weeks? 

From my experience if I am in a caloric defecit and I go a week w/out a carb up I don't lose as much fat.  I need something to jumpstart my metabolism.  I carb up every 3rd and 4th day (Sunday and wed. night).  You don't have to go overboard either and get all bloated.  Just take in a bit more carbs/cals in your last meal.  That usually helps me drop fat faster.  

Just my 2 cents....for what they are worth.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 7, 2003)

meals 1-4,6:

generally 10oz chicken, 2tsp canola and some greens (broccoli/turnip grn/mustard grn/spinach)

~60g P
~11g F
----1.25g SF

meal 5:
post W/O
2C cottage ch w/ peptide bond-breaking enzymes added, 2C milk, .5 "giant pixie stix"


~70g P
~55.5g C
----47.5g S

totals:
P ~ 370ish (350-380)  
F ~ 55ish  
C ~ 55ish (excluding greens)

kcals= 21-2200 kcals


and as for fat intake and test, I'm fine.  My last blood test (~month ago, ~same diet) showed Test @ 1138.
I'm abnormally high anywho 

and for supps, no thermos here 

low carbs through next week b/c it's fuqqin' spring break for me 
Beach no like carbs LOL.  and carb-ups never boost my metabolism noticeably.  I've had better net results w/o 'em, but go frickin' crazy


----------



## cornfed (Mar 7, 2003)

more like PCF
67.5/10/22.5


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2003)

Okay, so carbs don't agree with the beach on spring break.  I agree.

My only question now is do you drink alcohol at all on spring break?  Or is that okay becuase it dehydrates you and help to make you more cut.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 7, 2003)

and that's all I have to say 

I factor that into my caloric intake


----------



## cornfed (Mar 7, 2003)

I'll see y'all not this comin' Mon, but the next 

Peace, I'm outta here


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2003)

lucky bastard


----------



## cornfed (Mar 17, 2003)

Not quite... only 1 day @ la playa (beach)  ... weather sucked Sun, Mon, Tue (started work on Mon due to lack of good weather), cleared up on Wed bvut was at work, Thur (sunny at work), Fri (sunny at work), and Sat (my day off) ... it poured 

Oh, well... I had carbs every fuqqing day though at 1st by accident  ... but let it slide a bit... thank God for Aquaban and other OTC diuretics.  Not much alcohol either... Sun & Fri 

Oh, well... work = money

and I got my ink done 

wt- 189


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Not quite... only 1 day @ la playa (beach)  ... weather sucked Sun, Mon, Tue (started work on Mon due to lack of good weather), cleared up on Wed bvut was at work, Thur (sunny at work), Fri (sunny at work), and Sat (my day off) ... it poured



lol, that sucks monkey balls. I know how you feel, my whole winter break was spent digging cars out from under the snow, damn NYC blizzards.



> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> and I got my ink done



where did you get it done, and what is it?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

check in Open chat "gettin ink done"... right delt.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 18, 2003)

wt 187  or   ...  ...


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2003)

Tues Chest... weak as shit... 189 wed morning


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2003)

Are you sill cutting?  I though that you were just cutting until your spring break?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 19, 2003)

Naw...Just trying to do it a 'lil b4 spring break, but I'm taking this slow and steady...  my visible bf% is going down  very slowly, but wt is about the same .. w/ a general increase in strength... so.... I think I'm still making gains... I'm gonna try to cut slow while staying above 185 and hopefully around 190... priorities suck 

being cut for summer is #1, but I didn't wanna be a bloated SOB for S/B.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2003)

187.5 VERY DRY ... and more defined...  
shoulders yesterday were mediocre...  Back tonight...


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

carb up this wkend... 
wt Sun 198.5 

back on Fri... decent...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> carb up this wkend...
> wt Sun 198.5
> 
> back on Fri... decent...



An 11lb gain?  Holy shit, i thought you only carb up on like 100g of carbs?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

I wanted to prove that 187.5 was dry so that I could give documentation of the LBM gains I've had on a kcal deficit.  Tasted good, but a guy can only handle so much oatmeal/ brown rice and fuqqing tapioca 

that's the 1st in a long time and the fuqqing last.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

oh, BTW, the carb up was ~275g Fri night and 300? on Sat am ... bad idea, but principles are principles


----------



## cornfed (Mar 28, 2003)

Shnikies... I have no idea on wt...
I've managed to squeeze a 4day split into 3days (in a row)
I'm living on no sleep. and driving all day
I'm F'd up right now...


----------



## cornfed (Mar 31, 2003)

186.5 Sun morning... carb up Sunday night... managed to keep it down to 190this morning...

Note to self... don't work legs night b4 death metal concert


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2003)

what death metal group are you going to see?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 31, 2003)

Went to see depswa/in flames/mudvayne fri night


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2003)

nice...how was the mosh pit for mudvayne?


----------



## cornfed (Mar 31, 2003)

maybe not quite death, but close on the 1st 2


----------



## cornfed (Mar 31, 2003)

I generally prefer to chill and watch the bands, but I got in for a 'lil while... pits were bigger/more intense on the 1st 2 bands, the crowd payed more attention to Mudvayne.  

pits were rough as I'm around 190 and I was the smallest guy in the 1 around me


----------



## cornfed (Apr 7, 2003)

Bastard carbups... I'm getting nowhere w/ 'em so they're goin' out the frickin window!
1 meal a week is gonna be it!
frickin crap


----------



## cornfed (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, and I'm pissy b/c I gave in to cardio...


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, and I'm pissy b/c I gave in to cardio...



you know, where i'm from the punishment for cardio is having your legs cut off with a rusty hack saw.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 9, 2003)

Fuq, I hate this crap... and I'm liking the idea of a hack saw


----------



## cornfed (Apr 11, 2003)

Official stats.... tested yesterday:

ht: 5'9.5"  (different every damn time  )
wt: 191.5lbs  (metric people can suck a nut  )
bf%: 13.4  (13.42 by 9pt cal; 13.4 by hand-imped)

had to do 4day split in 3days... again   heavier this week, though...


----------



## cornfed (Apr 16, 2003)

chest day went alright on Mon... getting back up to where I was the week b4 break.
Delts today...

just trying to decide where to go for Easter... stay here or go to my home town 

Oh, and power outages suck ass in a college town.  The entire Brazos Valley was out for around 4hrs... and unfortunately I had no classes then... shoulda' been today... 

I need to get some damn pics up...  maybe this weekend...


----------

